# Campagna acquisti flop, Leo dovrà rispondere a Elliott



## admin (4 Maggio 2019)

Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 4 maggio, con Higuain, Castillejo e Laxalt deludenti e con Caldara sempre infortunato, la campagna acquisti estiva 2018 del Milan si è rivelata un flop. Leonardo dovrà rispondere alla proprietà.


----------



## LucACM9 (4 Maggio 2019)

incredibile come non si tenga conto del fatto che Leonardo abbia avuto meno di un mese per fare mercato (nonostante abbia abbondantemente rimediato a gennaio) in una squadra che era esclusa dalle competizioni uefa. specialmente se poi il campione della grigliata calabra preferisce il messi di cadice a castillejo è proprio colpa di Leo sì sì.


----------



## Heaven (4 Maggio 2019)

Sarà che sono un fan di Leonardo ma proprio non capisco, mi sembra assurdo che venga messo in discussione il suo operato. Lucidamente, come puoi prevedere che il miglior attaccante da anni della serie a floppi o che Caldara si rompe il crociato? Inoltre dalla matassa Higuain ci ha fatto arrivare Piatek. Castillejo e Laxalt si sa che sono stati presi per liberarsi di Bacca e Lapadula. Ma poi uno ti porta Paqueta, Piatek e la possibilità di riscattare Bakayoko a 35mln e tu lo metti in discussione? Bah... va a finire davvero che questi di Elliott e Gazidis di calcio non capiscono una sega.

Leonardo è l’unico in tutto il Milan di cui ho completamente fiducia

Se fanno fuori Leo è un bruttissimo segnale per il nostro futuro, è l’unico a cui interessa vincere


----------



## iceman. (4 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 4 maggio, con Higuain, Castillejo e Laxalt deludenti e con Caldara sempre infortunato, la campagna acquisti estiva 2018 del Milan si è rivelata un flop. Leonardo dovrà rispondere alla proprietà.



Da quando gli americani capiscono di calcio? Mah, non sapranno manco chi sono i componenti della rosa.


----------



## Boomer (4 Maggio 2019)

Castillejo ha fatto gli stessi gol di Suso e 4 in più della turca giocando 1/10 dei minuti.


----------



## Casnop (4 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 4 maggio, con Higuain, Castillejo e Laxalt deludenti e con Caldara sempre infortunato, la campagna acquisti estiva 2018 del Milan si è rivelata un flop. Leonardo dovrà rispondere alla proprietà.


Quando Leonardo ha potuto operare sul mercato in tempi tecnici appropriati, sono arrivati Piatek e Paqueta', due tra i migliori giocatori di questa stagione. Bakayoko è semplicemente il giocatore con il più alto rendimento, Castillejo, pur tra limiti evidenti, è un esterno di ruolo meritevole di essere rivisto in una seconda stagione, Laxalt, reduce da un grande Mondiale, ha certamente deluso, ma ha buon mercato, ed un prezzo di disinvestimento attuale pari a 12,8 milioni, non eccessivo. Leonardo paga piuttosto una veemenza nel rapporto personale con Gattuso, che ha nociuto alla serenità e stabilità dello spogliatoio, come dimostrato dal crollo di rendimento della squadra alla notizia della non conferma dell'allenatore. Dovrà misurare, in futuro, il suo rapporto con il tecnico, nell'ambito delle proprie competenze di direttore sportivo, che Elliott e Gazidis vorranno meglio precisare e delimitare, a vantaggio di quelle di Maldini, cui dovrebbe spettare, quale direttore tecnico in pectore, la gestione esclusiva del rapporto con l'allenatore, il suo staff di collaboratori, e la squadra. L'esperienza, per molti versi insoddisfacente, di quest'anno dovrà aiutare tutti a non ripetere i medesimi errori.


----------



## Zenos (4 Maggio 2019)

Ma cosa succede?non ricordo un attacco del genere neanche con il cinese fake e i due pagliacci dellapacf show


----------



## Djici (4 Maggio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma cosa succede?non ricordo un attacco del genere neanche con il cinese fake e i due pagliacci dellapacf show



A Mirabelli facevano la campagna mediatica come a Gattuso... 
A Leonardo ci vanno giù pesante... 
Chi sa perché...


----------



## Aron (4 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 4 maggio, con Higuain, Castillejo e Laxalt deludenti e con Caldara sempre infortunato, la campagna acquisti estiva 2018 del Milan si è rivelata un flop. Leonardo dovrà rispondere alla proprietà.



non mi va neanche di commentare


----------



## Pamparulez2 (4 Maggio 2019)

Mi sembrano solo tentativi di buttare altra benzina sul fuoco...
In estate leo ha avuto 20 giorni per piazzare cessi mirabelliani e fare mercato.
Es: cadtillejo è arrivato per cercare di vendere bacca (su cui non abbiamo fatto minusvalenza!!)
Laxaalt era una scommessa da fare e in piu il genoa aveva dichiarato guerra per non riscattare(nonostante l obbligo) lapadula


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 4 maggio, con Higuain, Castillejo e Laxalt deludenti e con Caldara sempre infortunato, la campagna acquisti estiva 2018 del Milan si è rivelata un flop. Leonardo dovrà rispondere alla proprietà.


Leonardo dovrà rispondere quando avrà a disposizione un budget reale, non finché Elliott non avrà sganciato un euro e finché dovrà scambiare giocatori senza mercato presi da altri. Higuain quando è arrivato era un grande acquisto, Piatek e Paquetà in un contesto decente sono giocatori che rendono. Se vuoi i fuoriclasse, metti a disposizione budget che consentano di prendere fuoriclasse.


----------



## MarcoG (4 Maggio 2019)

Cretinate... Il pipita in prestito e per eliminare Bonucci... Castillejo è in prestito... caldara che si rompe non è colpa sua... Laxalt unico mezzo flop, neanche sicuro, a fronte di un Baka, Piatek, Paquetà. Il tutto con 50 giorni di mercato.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Maggio 2019)

Guardiamo tutte le campagne acquisti, di tutte le squadre. In media su 4 acquisti ce ne sono 1 azzeccato, 1 abbastanza buono e 2 che falliscono.
É sempre cosí.

Leo ha fatto:
Paquetá, Bakayoko e Piatek, azzeccati
Castillejo decente (spostabile tra quelli sbagliati)
Caldara ingiudicabile
Higuain e Laxalt cannati

Il giudizio é mediamente positivo


----------



## diavolo (4 Maggio 2019)

L'unica grave responsabilità che attribuisco a Leonardo è quella di non aver esonerato Gattuso in estate.


----------



## MarcoG (4 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Guardiamo tutte le campagne acquisti, di tutte le squadre. In media su 4 acquisti ce ne sono 1 azzeccato, 1 abbastanza buono e 2 che falliscono.
> É sempre cosí.
> 
> Leo ha fatto:
> ...



Piano... Higuain ha risolto il problema bonucci, che altrimenti stava in rosa con il suo comportamento e il suo ingaggio. E parliamo sempre del più forte attaccante dei quattro anni precedenti in italia. Non si può dare per "acquisto cannato" quando è ovvio che la squadra non lo ha supportato come doveva e lui ha avuto problemi emotivi non preventivabili, oltre al fatto che parliamo di un prestito, oneroso ma che di fatto è stato pagato da Bonucci, con il guadagno di Caldara. Quest'ultimo è sfiga.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Maggio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Leonardo dovrà rispondere quando avrà a disposizione un budget reale, non finché Elliott non avrà sganciato un euro e finché dovrà scambiare giocatori senza mercato presi da altri. Higuain quando è arrivato era un grande acquisto, Piatek e Paquetà in un contesto decente sono giocatori che rendono. Se vuoi i fuoriclasse, metti a disposizione budget che consentano di prendere fuoriclasse.



Ancora con questa favola della proprietá che “sgancia”.
Nessuna proprietá mette soldi nel mercato da anni. A parte la fantomatica (perché mai confermata) integrazione del contratto di Neymar, nessuna proprietá di nessuna squadra mette soldi per il mercato da piú di 10 anni. Il mercato si fa con i soldi della societá, non con quelli della proprietá.


----------



## MarcoG (4 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ancora con questa favola della proprietá che “sgancia”.
> Nessuna proprietá mette soldi nel mercato da anni. A parte la fantomatica (perché mai confermata) integrazione del contratto di Neymar, nessuna proprietá di nessuna squadra mette soldi per il mercato da piú di 10 anni. Il mercato si fa con i soldi della societá, non con quelli della proprietá.



e non dimenticare che oh, ha già speso 70 milioni in una sessione e mezza di mercato... Non è che Piatek o Paqueta non sono stati pagati...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Piano... Higuain ha risolto il problema bonucci, che altrimenti stava in rosa con il suo comportamento e il suo ingaggio. E parliamo sempre del più forte attaccante dei quattro anni precedenti in italia. Non si può dare per "acquisto cannato" quando è ovvio che la squadra non lo ha supportato come doveva e lui ha avuto problemi emotivi non preventivabili, oltre al fatto che parliamo di un prestito, oneroso ma che di fatto è stato pagato da Bonucci, con il guadagno di Caldara. Quest'ultimo è sfiga.



Assolutamente. Ma a posteriori acquisto sbagliato, non tanto tecnicamente, quanto economicamente, per fortuna ci ha messo una pezza eccezionale. Giusta anche la considerazione che serviva per liberarsi di Bonucci, ed allla fine a noi sul groppone non é rimasto, Higuain alla juve , si.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Piano... Higuain ha risolto il problema bonucci, che altrimenti stava in rosa con il suo comportamento e il suo ingaggio. E parliamo sempre del più forte attaccante dei quattro anni precedenti in italia. Non si può dare per "acquisto cannato" quando è ovvio che la squadra non lo ha supportato come doveva e lui ha avuto problemi emotivi non preventivabili, oltre al fatto che parliamo di un prestito, oneroso ma che di fatto è stato pagato da Bonucci, con il guadagno di Caldara. Quest'ultimo è sfiga.



higuain non ha risolto il problema bonucci, bonucci è stato scambiato con caldara, higuain è una operazione collaterale.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> e non dimenticare che oh, ha già speso 70 milioni in una sessione e mezza di mercato... Non è che Piatek o Paqueta non sono stati pagati...




Ma mica sono soldi di Elliot!
Sono soldi del Milan!

Le proprietá mettono soldi con gli aumenti di capitale.
L’unico finora fatto da Elliot é quello di 32 milioni per prendere il Milan da Li.
Non gli ha neanche abbuonato (giustamente) i prestiti dei bond emessi su Vienna.

Non confondiamo la volontá di permettere investimenti (indebitamenti contando di rientrare in futuro) con soldi messi a fondo perso.


----------



## MarcoG (4 Maggio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> higuain non ha risolto il problema bonucci, bonucci è stato scambiato con caldara, higuain è una operazione collaterale.



Si, ma non dimentichiamoci che è stata ovviamente imposta. Ora il pipita è stato sbolognato fuori. L'errore secondo me è stato al massimo quello di non aver controllato attentamente le condizioni di Caldara, che tuttavia sembra sembra abbia problemi... diciamo accidentali...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Maggio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> higuain non ha risolto il problema bonucci, bonucci è stato scambiato con caldara, higuain è una operazione collaterale.




É stato necessario per chiudere il cerchio, la Juve voleva liberarsene senza perdite ed ha accettato di vendere Caldara e ricuccarsi Bonucci in cambio


----------



## MarcoG (4 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma mica sono soldi di Elliot!
> Sono soldi del Milan!
> 
> Le proprietá mettono soldi con gli aumenti di capitale.
> ...



Si si, intendevo dire che Leonardo ha avuto soldi da spendere, non è che abbia operato a parametro zero.

Poi sulla gestione, diciamo che parliamo di discorsi formali. I soldi della società non sono stati prodotti dalla società al momento, ma integrati da aumenti di capitali e tramite pagamenti dei debiti avvenuti con l'acquisto. In tutti i casi operi perché hai Elliott alle spalle, non autonomamente, e mi sembra anche ovvio in fase di rifondazione.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É stato necessario per chiudere il cerchio, la Juve voleva liberarsene senza perdite ed ha accettato di vendere Caldara e ricuccarsi Bonucci in cambio



higuain al milan non voleva venirci, se il ciolsi avesse voluto prenderlo gia in estate, il panzone se ne sarebbe andato la, a quel punto il problema bonucci sarebbe rimasto a noi e quindi il cerchio si sarebbe chiuso comunque con lo scambio spostatore di equilibri/caldara


----------



## MarcoG (4 Maggio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> higuain al milan non voleva venirci, se il ciolsi avesse voluto prenderlo gia in estate, il panzone se ne sarebbe andato la, a quel punto il problema bonucci sarebbe rimasto a noi e quindi il cerchio si sarebbe chiuso comunque con lo scambio spostatore di equilibri/caldara



Non hai idea di quanto sono curioso di sapere come finisce la storia del pipita.... ed è triste pensare che mi entusiasma più questo che la nostra non chiara campagna acquisti..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Si si, intendevo dire che Leonardo ha avuto soldi da spendere, non è che abbia operato a parametro zero.
> 
> Poi sulla gestione, diciamo che parliamo di discorsi formali. I soldi della società non sono stati prodotti dalla società al momento, ma integrati da aumenti di capitali e tramite pagamenti dei debiti avvenuti con l'acquisto. In tutti i casi operi perché hai Elliott alle spalle, non autonomamente, e mi sembra anche ovvio in fase di rifondazione.



Per ora Elliot non ha ne fatto aumenti di capitale (li aveva giá fatti Li), ne pagamento di debiti (al netto forse dei 180 milioni prestati a Li per l’acquisto).

Elliot ha la funzione di garantire che se il Milan fa debiti e poi non é in grado di pagarli, c’é dietro lei a cercare di evitare il fallimento.


----------



## MarcoG (4 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per ora Elliot non ha ne fatto aumenti di capitale (li aveva giá fatti Li), ne pagamento di debiti (al netto forse dei 180 milioni prestati a Li per l’acquisto).
> 
> Elliot ha la funzione di garantire che se il Milan fa debiti e poi non é in grado di pagarli, c’é dietro lei a cercare di evitare il fallimento.



Si ma parli sempre di cose formali. Il fatturato del Milan non copre i costi. Questo sarà il terzo bilancio negativo di fila. È ovvio che si dovrà intervenire dall'esterno. Ma è anche giusto che sia così. La storia del pareggio di bilancio è già di suo abbastanza utopica, perché costringe in realtà a truccare il bilancio di quasi tutte le società. Segue di pari passo l'idea che si possa guadagnare con il calcio, quando basta vedere la juve e il suo bilancio per capire che così non è.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 4 maggio, con Higuain, Castillejo e Laxalt deludenti e con Caldara sempre infortunato, la campagna acquisti estiva 2018 del Milan si è rivelata un flop. Leonardo dovrà rispondere alla proprietà.



Troppe attenuanti per giudicare.
La prossima estate sarà decisiva anche per lui.

Che abbia portato dei bidoni è fuori discussione ma sappiamo come andarono le cose in estate.


----------



## iceman. (4 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Troppe attenuanti per giudicare.
> La prossima estate sarà decisiva anche per lui.
> 
> Che abbia portato dei bidoni è fuori discussione ma sappiamo come andarono le cose in estate.



Come è fuori discussione che abbia portato dei campioni, perchè con un gioco quantomeno decente piatek e paquetà renderanno sicuramente meglio.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (4 Maggio 2019)

Ma io non direi proprio. In 20 giorni si è dovuto: 
- liberarsi di Bonucci (ecco l'arrivo di Caldara), possiamo definirlo l'unico vero flop ma gli infortuni come si possono prevedere?
- liberarsi di Bacca (ecco l'arrivo di Castillejo) 
- preso Laxalt (dai bilanci del Genoa l'abbiamo preso per 11mln Bonus esclusi) 
- Paquetà scommessa ma speriamo renda
- Preso Piatek per 31mln + bonus
- Baka in prestito 

A me non sembra affatto fallimentare. Sono tutti giovani e con stipendi bassi (tra 1,5 e 2,0 mln netti) ergo facilmente rivendibili senza pare minusvalenze: tutti tranne caldara per l'infortunio.


----------



## Aron (4 Maggio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Ma io non direi proprio. In 20 giorni si è dovuto:
> - liberarsi di Bonucci (ecco l'arrivo di Caldara), possiamo definirlo l'unico vero flop ma gli infortuni come si possono prevedere?
> - liberarsi di Bacca (ecco l'arrivo di Castillejo)
> - preso Laxalt (dai bilanci del Genoa l'abbiamo preso per 11mln Bonus esclusi)
> ...




Devono pur trovare degli alibi per mandare via Leonardo.

Vogliamo vederla in chiave estremamente ottimistica? Lui e Maldini si pestano i piedi a vicenda, quindi ne può rimanere solo uno.


----------



## MarcoG (4 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Devono pur trovare degli alibi per mandare via Leonardo.
> 
> Vogliamo vederla in chiave estremamente ottimistica? Lui e Maldini si pestano i piedi a vicenda, quindi ne può rimanere solo uno.



io avevo capito che il problema era Gazidis. Paolo e leo mi sembrano una coppia affiatatissima, lasciando stare le indiscrezioni su Rino, che però ovviamente si sono trovati in casa...


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Maggio 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Come è fuori discussione che abbia portato dei campioni, perchè con un gioco quantomeno decente piatek e paquetà renderanno sicuramente meglio.



Vedremo.
Da milanisti dobbiamo abbozzarla di idolatrare giocatori che ancora non hanno dimostrato nulla.
Però loro due sono ottimi acquisti, Leonardo non viene criticato certo per quello.
La prossima estate sarà fondamentale per tutti.


----------



## Aron (4 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> io avevo capito che il problema era Gazidis. Paolo e leo mi sembrano una coppia affiatatissima, lasciando stare le indiscrezioni su Rino, che però ovviamente si sono trovati in casa...



In uno scenario in cui Gazidis ha carta bianca, quasi sicuramente manderebbe via tutti e piazzerebbe i suoi uomini di fiducia.
Naturale che sia così. Un AD vuole la sua squadra di dirigenti, non quella che si ritrova al momento dell'insediamento. 

Il Milan si salva da quello scenario o con la defenestrazione di Gazidis oppure relegandolo al ruolo di AD della parte commerciale, piazzando quindi un nuovo AD alla parte sportiva.


----------



## MarcoG (4 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> In uno scenario in cui Gazidis ha carta bianca, quasi sicuramente manderebbe via tutti e piazzerebbe i suoi uomini di fiducia.
> Naturale che sia così. Un AD vuole la sua squadra di dirigenti, non quella che si ritrova al momento dell'insediamento.
> 
> Il Milan si salva da quello scenario o con la defenestrazione di Gazidis oppure relegandolo al ruolo di AD della parte commerciale, piazzando quindi un nuovo AD alla parte sportiva.



Oh, che poi non sarebbe neanche tanto male avere ruoli un attimo più definiti. Anche perché chi tutto vuole fare lo fa male, siamo nell'era della specializzazione e mi sembra strano che chi si occupa di società non se ne renda conto. Forse c'è qualcosa di politico dietro... vedremo.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> In uno scenario in cui Gazidis ha carta bianca, quasi sicuramente manderebbe via tutti e piazzerebbe i suoi uomini di fiducia.
> Naturale che sia così. Un AD vuole la sua squadra di dirigenti, non quella che si ritrova al momento dell'insediamento.
> 
> Il Milan si salva da quello scenario o con la defenestrazione di Gazidis oppure relegandolo al ruolo di AD della parte commerciale, piazzando quindi un nuovo AD alla parte sportiva.



Un po' la sorta di girandola che vediamo in Inter e Roma da diversi anni.


----------



## iceman. (4 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vedremo.
> Da milanisti dobbiamo abbozzarla di idolatrare giocatori che ancora non hanno dimostrato nulla.
> Però loro due sono ottimi acquisti, Leonardo non viene criticato certo per quello.
> La prossima estate sarà fondamentale per tutti.



Anche caldara ed higuain , sebbene col senno di poi ci è andata male, l'operazione sulla carta era sicuramente a nostro favore, e ricordo che l'alternativa ad higuain era morata. 
Acquisti che non hanno reso per niente, sicuramente laxalt e in parte castillejo, ma per il resto ha fatto un grande lavoro leonardo.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Maggio 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Anche caldara ed higuain , sebbene col senno di poi ci è andata male, l'operazione sulla carta era sicuramente a nostro favore, e ricordo che l'alternativa ad higuain era morata.
> Acquisti che non hanno reso per niente, sicuramente laxalt e in parte castillejo, ma per il resto ha fatto un grande lavoro leonardo.



Io ero contrario a quella operazione, per me era assurda fin dal principio.
Grande lavoro proprio no, secondo me.
Ma ripeto ha tante attenuanti e trovo sbagliato giudicarlo male, sinceramente. 
Aspetto la prossima estate quando nessuno avrà più alibi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Si si, intendevo dire che Leonardo ha avuto soldi da spendere, non è che abbia operato a parametro zero.
> 
> Poi sulla gestione, diciamo che parliamo di discorsi formali. I soldi della società non sono stati prodotti dalla società al momento, ma integrati da aumenti di capitali e tramite pagamenti dei debiti avvenuti con l'acquisto. In tutti i casi operi perché hai Elliott alle spalle, non autonomamente, e mi sembra anche ovvio in fase di rifondazione.


Ma quali soldi, ma con si fa ad affermare una cosa del genere? Gli acquisti di Higuain e Caldara erano praticamente obbligati, visto che Bonucci voleva andare solo alla Juventus. Leonardo ha scelto tra tutti i giocatori della Juventus quelli che potevano servire di più per il Milan. Stesso discorso Castillejo e stesso discorso Laxalt. Un conto è fare mercato con liquiditá potendo scegliere i giocatori che più ti aggradano, un altro conto è dover scegliere nuovi giocatori solo in base agli scambi che puoi fare con una determinata squadra. Bacca non voleva tornare al Milan, il Villareal non aveva i soldi per acquistarlo. L’unico modo per uscrne in fretta era scambiare Bacca per uno dei giocatori del Villareal e ha scelto quello più idoneo. Se il Milan avesse potuto vendere Bacca e avesse incassato soldi veri, stai tranquillo che non sarebbe mai andato a prendere Castillejo. Oltretutto ha avuto un mese di tempo per fare mercato, uscendone alla grande secondo me. Era difficile poter far meglio. 
A gennaio poi il Milan non ha investito, ha disinvestito. Lo ha potuto fare, ma per lo meno Leo ha potuto scegliere finalmente e ha scelto non bene, STRABENE. A giugno sará lo stesso discorso: dovrai scambiare cessi come Silva, Calhanoglu, Suso con altre squadre che sono interessate a questi bidoni sperando con gli scambi che ti vada bene.


----------



## Mic (4 Maggio 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Sarà che sono un fan di Leonardo ma proprio non capisco, mi sembra assurdo che venga messo in discussione il suo operato. Lucidamente, come puoi prevedere che il miglior attaccante da anni della serie a floppi o che Caldara si rompe il crociato? Inoltre dalla matassa Higuain ci ha fatto arrivare Piatek. Castillejo e Laxalt si sa che sono stati presi per liberarsi di Bacca e Lapadula. Ma poi uno ti porta Paqueta, Piatek e la possibilità di riscattare Bakayoko a 35mln e tu lo metti in discussione? Bah... va a finire davvero che questi di Elliott e Gazidis di calcio non capiscono una sega.
> 
> Leonardo è l’unico in tutto il Milan di cui ho completamente fiducia
> 
> Se fanno fuori Leo è un bruttissimo segnale per il nostro futuro, è l’unico a cui interessa vincere





Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Guardiamo tutte le campagne acquisti, di tutte le squadre. In media su 4 acquisti ce ne sono 1 azzeccato, 1 abbastanza buono e 2 che falliscono.
> É sempre cosí.
> 
> Leo ha fatto:
> ...


Esattamente, guardando i mercati di quasi tutte le squadre si nota che raramente si azzecca più di un 30/40% delle operazioni in entrata, sembra una legge non scritta.


----------



## MarcoG (4 Maggio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma quali soldi, ma con si fa ad affermare una cosa del genere? Gli acquisti di Higuain e Caldara erano praticamente obbligati, visto che Bonucci voleva andare solo alla Juventus. Leonardo ha scelto tra tutti i giocatori della Juventus quelli che potevano servire di più per il Milan. Stesso discorso Castillejo e stesso discorso Laxalt. Un conto è fare mercato con liquiditá potendo scegliere i giocatori che più ti aggradano, un altro conto è dover scegliere nuovi giocatori solo in base agli scambi che puoi fare con una determinata squadra. Bacca non voleva tornare al Milan, il Villareal non aveva i soldi per acquistarlo. L’unico modo per uscrne in fretta era scambiare Bacca per uno dei giocatori del Villareal e ha scelto quello più idoneo. Se il Milan avesse potuto vendere Bacca e avesse incassato soldi veri, stai tranquillo che non sarebbe mai andato a prendere Castillejo. Oltretutto ha avuto un mese di tempo per fare mercato, uscendone alla grande secondo me. Era difficile poter far meglio.
> A gennaio poi il Milan non ha investito, ha disinvestito. Lo ha potuto fare, ma per lo meno Leo ha potuto scegliere finalmente e ha scelto non bene, STRABENE. A giugno sará lo stesso discorso: dovrai scambiare cessi come Silva, Calhanoglu, Suso con altre squadre che sono interessate a questi bidoni sperando con gli scambi che ti vada bene.



Non ho detto che non ha fatto un buon lavoro, ma che ha avuto un budget liquido (contanti liquidi, non derivati) da usare come meglio ha creduto. E lo ha usato bene. Non ha mica preso chi ha preso con uno 0 sul bilancio, ed infatti avremo un passivo anche quest'anno caricato di circa 60 milioni di campagna acquisti. Io considero Leonardo uno dei migliori dirigenti del mondo, sfondi una porta aperta con me, non serve difenderlo.


----------



## sunburn (4 Maggio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma quali soldi, ma con si fa ad affermare una cosa del genere? Gli acquisti di Higuain e Caldara erano praticamente obbligati, visto che Bonucci voleva andare solo alla Juventus. Leonardo ha scelto tra tutti i giocatori della Juventus quelli che potevano servire di più per il Milan. Stesso discorso Castillejo e stesso discorso Laxalt. Un conto è fare mercato con liquiditá potendo scegliere i giocatori che più ti aggradano, un altro conto è dover scegliere nuovi giocatori solo in base agli scambi che puoi fare con una determinata squadra. Bacca non voleva tornare al Milan, il Villareal non aveva i soldi per acquistarlo. L’unico modo per uscrne in fretta era scambiare Bacca per uno dei giocatori del Villareal e ha scelto quello più idoneo. Se il Milan avesse potuto vendere Bacca e avesse incassato soldi veri, stai tranquillo che non sarebbe mai andato a prendere Castillejo. Oltretutto ha avuto un mese di tempo per fare mercato, uscendone alla grande secondo me. Era difficile poter far meglio.
> A gennaio poi il Milan non ha investito, ha disinvestito. Lo ha potuto fare, ma per lo meno Leo ha potuto scegliere finalmente e ha scelto non bene, STRABENE. A giugno sará lo stesso discorso: dovrai scambiare cessi come Silva, Calhanoglu, Suso con altre squadre che sono interessate a questi bidoni sperando con gli scambi che ti vada bene.


Ma guarda che come la metti giù tu non ha senso.
Per incassare 7 per Bacca, non ne dai 25 per Castillejo se non pensi che il calciatore possa essere valido. Vendi Bacca a 5-7 e cerchi un giocatore diverso.
Per liberarti di Bonucci non ti accordi per darne 55 per Higuain se non pensi che Higuain possa fare bene. Fai lo scambio alla pari con Caldara e cerchi altro.
Io penso semplicemente che credesse che quegli acquisti potessero tornarci molto utili e ha sbagliato. Ci sta. Nessuno pensava che Caldara potesse essere un bidone e solo pochi saggi ci hanno messo in guardia su Higuain(io, lo ammetto, contavo molto su di lui).


----------



## hiei87 (4 Maggio 2019)

Mah. Higuain non può essere considerato un acquisto sbagliato. Era il centravanti titolare della squadra campione d'Italia, ed è così scarso che è andato a finire in una squadra più forte ed ambiziosa di noi. Purtroppo è andata male, ma non vedo come si possa dare la colpa a Leonardo, che, insediatosi a metà luglio, era riuscito in un colpo a risolvere la grana Bonucci, trovando un sostituto all'altezza (e lì la colpa si può dare solo alla sfortuna) e a prendere il centravanti che ci mancava.
Castillejo è un'onesta riserva. Ha grossi limiti, ma se la squadra avesse un gioco, sono convinto che, anche entrando a 20 dalla fine o giocando qualche partita qua e là, il suo lo farebbe.
Poi ci sono i colpi Bakayoko, praticamente a 0, Piatek e Paquetà. Di campagne acquisti perfette al 100% non ne esistono, ma Leonardo mi pare abbia fatto anche troppo. L'unico errore forse è stato non prendere un esterno a gennaio, anche in prestito, oltre, ovviamente, a quello di aver confermato Gattuso, ma a quanto pare la colpa non era sua.


----------



## Jino (4 Maggio 2019)

Il mercato è stato disastroso si. Ma è stato un mercato precipitoso e non organizzato. La prossima estate sarà decisiva per Leo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Maggio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> higuain al milan non voleva venirci, se il ciolsi avesse voluto prenderlo gia in estate, il panzone se ne sarebbe andato la, a quel punto il problema bonucci sarebbe rimasto a noi e quindi il cerchio si sarebbe chiuso comunque con lo scambio spostatore di equilibri/caldara



ancora.... ma il chelsea non lo voleva in estate. era l'unico modo per chiuderla ed è stata una grande operazione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Troppe attenuanti per giudicare.
> La prossima estate sarà decisiva anche per lui.
> 
> Che abbia portato dei bidoni è fuori discussione ma sappiamo come andarono le cose in estate.



nessun bidone. 

su 6 presi, 3 sono i migliori del milan, 1 deve andare a lourdes, 1 è il miglior esterno in rosa (casti) e laxalt poveretto.... be lui non è peggio di RR ma pur giocando poco ha fatto pena. ma lo voglio rivedere con un allenatore.

senza i suoi "bidoni" eravamo 15imi.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ancora.... ma il chelsea non lo voleva in estate. era l'unico modo per chiuderla ed è stata una grande operazione.



di nuovo  caldara è stato scambiato con bonucci, higuain non c'entra niente, la juve voleva levarselo di torno poi poco importava la sua destinazione, se nutella b ready fosse finito al ciolsi noi non potevamo far saltare la trattativa bonucci caldara perche ci sarebbe rimasto sul groppone lo spostatore di equilibri


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Devono pur trovare degli alibi per mandare via Leonardo.*




son contento di leggere che il 99% qui ha capito la vicenda.

questo è sacrosanto purtroppo e ci fa capire la serietà di questa società. leo è troppo ambizioso, vuole vincere ed il bene del milan, ed è troppo bravo.
devono segarlo perchè poi potrebbe diventare mediaticamente troppo forte e mettersi contro a sta società di pagliacci.

tutto torna, dall'esaltazione per gattuso (suo antagonista) alle critiche ridicole verso di lui.

ormai il milanista medio ha capito, questi giochetti alla berlusconi son vecchi ormai... rimane una gran tristezza


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Non ho detto che non ha fatto un buon lavoro, ma che ha avuto un budget liquido (contanti liquidi, non derivati) da usare come meglio ha creduto. E lo ha usato bene. Non ha mica preso chi ha preso con uno 0 sul bilancio, ed infatti avremo un passivo anche quest'anno caricato di circa 60 milioni di campagna acquisti. Io considero Leonardo uno dei migliori dirigenti del mondo, sfondi una porta aperta con me, non serve difenderlo.



qui ti sbagli, il bilancio è uguale all' anno scorso anzi se non sbaglio è pure migliorato...

se sbaglio correggetemi pure ma credo sia così. perchè ha ceduto benissimo (bacca e bonucci su tutti)




sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che come la metti giù tu non ha senso.
> Per incassare 7 per Bacca, non ne dai 25 per Castillejo se non pensi che il calciatore possa essere valido. Vendi Bacca a 5-7 e cerchi un giocatore diverso.
> Per liberarti di Bonucci non ti accordi per darne 55 per Higuain se non pensi che Higuain possa fare bene. Fai lo scambio alla pari con Caldara e cerchi altro.
> Io penso semplicemente che credesse che quegli acquisti potessero tornarci molto utili e ha sbagliato. Ci sta. Nessuno pensava che Caldara potesse essere un bidone e solo pochi saggi ci hanno messo in guardia su Higuain(io, lo ammetto, contavo molto su di lui).



contano gli ingaggi. bacca prendeva 4 netti

higuain era in prestito, lo scambio alla pari la juve non lo voleva fare. caldara è sfiga, ma non è morto, tornerà a giocare


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Maggio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> di nuovo  caldara è stato scambiato con bonucci, higuain non c'entra niente, la juve voleva levarselo di torno poi poco importava la sua destinazione, se nutella b ready fosse finito al ciolsi noi non potevamo far saltare la trattativa bonucci caldara perche ci sarebbe rimasto sul groppone lo spostatore di equilibri



ma SE cosa???? il chelsea non lo voleva!!! ma che SE è??

SE il milan avesse preso CR7 e messi 15 anni fa adesso avrebbe 15 champions!!

comunque mi arrendo, praticamente te lo stanno spiegando tutti che era una operazione inscindibile, amen, amici come prima


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma SE cosa???? il chelsea non lo voleva!!! ma che SE è??
> 
> SE il milan avesse preso CR7 e messi 15 anni fa adesso avrebbe 15 champions!!
> 
> comunque mi arrendo, praticamente te lo stanno spiegando tutti che era una operazione inscindibile, amen, amici come prima



vabbe sei tu che non capisci e rigiri come sempre, lo ripeto l'ultima volta: Bonucci aveva chiesto la cessione quindi leo era costretto a venderlo, ovviamente senza fare minusvalenza e da qui deriva lo scambio con caldara a 35 mil, 35 mil era il residuo a bilancio dello spostatore di equilibri, higuain è una operazione parallela, a noi serviva un attaccante top, la juve voleva sbarazzarsene, pero il panzone voleva andare al ciolsi che non voleva pagarlo e infatti non ci è andato e si è accontentato del milan.
Se, ipoteticamente, il ciolsi avesse accettato le condizioni economiche della juve il panzone sarebbe finito a londra gia in estate e noi avremmo concluso cmq l'operazione bonucci/caldara perche di certo non potevamo tenerci bonucci con quello stipendio e separato in casa.

Ovviamente lo scambio bonucci caldara era uno scambio obbligato ergo leo non ha chissa quali colpe, sottolineamo questa cosa


----------



## MarcoG (4 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> qui ti sbagli, il bilancio è uguale all' anno scorso anzi se non sbaglio è pure migliorato...
> 
> se sbaglio correggetemi pure ma credo sia così. perchè ha ceduto benissimo (bacca e bonucci su tutti)



no no... partiamo dall'assunto che però stiamo facendo illazioni, perché l'anno a bilancio chiude fra un mesetto.
Lo scorso anno c'erano circa (vado a memoria) 120 milioni di rosso. Quest'anno si ha un rosso di circa 70. Che però non vuol dire che quest'anno si siano guadagnati 50 milioni e che quindi il debito sia sceso, ma significa che ai 120 dello scorso anno si sono aggiunti i 70 di questo. Ma la gestione è ovviamente migliorata, facendo un rosso di circa la metà. Tutti i dati sono forfettari e non considerano che i bilanci si perdono quando si affronta il problemi prestiti e ammortamenti superiori al periodo di calcolo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Maggio 2019)

Dati alla mano:
- Higuain era impronosticabile che facesse questa fine, anche secondo me era in calo ma così tanto (e io sono leggermente pessimista come sapete, per usare un eufemismo) era follia ipotizzarlo
- Caldara comunque meglio di Bonucci l'anno scorso
- Castillejo non ha fatto bene, ma dati alla mano ha fatto meglio di D.Costa, Cengiz e altri pompati dai media
- Laxalt era un acquisto apprezzato da tutti (e perché Strinic era morto), purtroppo ha fallito
- Bakayoko doppia faccia, ma nel complesso in campo ha dato un valore aggiunto

Chi ha fatto la differenza in negativo sono stati quelli che l'anno scorso avevano fatto bene come Suso al girone di andata e Hakan che al ritorno ha fatto un bel girone, oltre all'infortunio di Jack che per noi è stata una mazzata


----------



## MarcoG (4 Maggio 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Dati alla mano:
> - Higuain era impronosticabile che facesse questa fine, anche secondo me era in calo ma così tanto (e io sono leggermente pessimista come sapete, per usare un eufemismo) era follia ipotizzarlo
> - Caldara comunque meglio di Bonucci l'anno scorso
> - Castillejo non ha fatto bene, ma dati alla mano ha fatto meglio di D.Costa, Cengiz e altri pompati dai media
> ...



Condivido tutto e vorrei rimarcare il discorso Castillejo.
Continuano tutti a parlare male di questo ragazzo che tuttavia si impegna, segna ogni tanto e sembra anche avere il giusto atteggiamento. Chiaro non è un campione, ha il fisico esile, ma è veloce e gioca quando chiamato in causa, mantenendo la concentrazione pur entrando sempre dalla panchina e vedendo dei paracarri che stanno in campo davanti a lui. Cioè è la classica riserva, che ogni tanto è anche tornata utile.
In tutto questo è in prestito: non lo abbiamo pagato 30 milioni come Silva o 25 come Kalinic. 
Mi sembra ingiusto accanirsi contro di lui e se non venisse tanto il riscatto lo terrei anche.


----------



## James Watson (4 Maggio 2019)

In questo momento noi siamo il cadavere. E i giornalisti sono gli avvoltoi.
Pronti a banchettare sulla carcassa. Le notizie che stanno uscendo in questi giorni ne sono la prova lampante. Sembra che, improvvisamente, il nostro spogliatoio sia diventato una polveriera (quando, non più tardi di un mese fa, sembravamo essere un gruppo granitico), adesso queste voci su Leonardo.
Mercato fallimentare? Io penso che dovremmo innanzi tutto ricordarci che Leonardo il mercato l'ha fatto praticamente in 10 giorni. Se si deve valutare il mercato di Leonardo, così come il suo lavoro, bisogna tenere conto allora anche delle operazioni Piatek e Paquetà. E allora di quale fallimento stiamo parlando??


----------



## MarcoG (4 Maggio 2019)

tra poco leo risponderà anche della mancata champion's della juve... anche se io penso che lui più che altro sia colpevole dello strano clima invernale che ci attanaglia...


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> nessun bidone.
> 
> su 6 presi, 3 sono i migliori del milan, 1 deve andare a lourdes, 1 è il miglior esterno in rosa (casti) e laxalt poveretto.... be lui non è peggio di RR ma pur giocando poco ha fatto pena. ma lo voglio rivedere con un allenatore.
> 
> senza i suoi "bidoni" eravamo 15imi.



Punti di vista. Abbiamo parametri diversi credo. 
Mi aspetto molto dalla prossima estate, finora troppe attenuanti per giudicare.


----------



## Raryof (4 Maggio 2019)

Laxalt pare una ragazzina delle medie col mestruo fisicamente.
Non so che tipo di margine possiate vederci in questo qui, probabilmente avrebbe più chance di diventare una donna credibile piuttosto che un calciatore da Milan.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Si ma parli sempre di cose formali. Il fatturato del Milan non copre i costi. Questo sarà il terzo bilancio negativo di fila. È ovvio che si dovrà intervenire dall'esterno. Ma è anche giusto che sia così. La storia del pareggio di bilancio è già di suo abbastanza utopica, perché costringe in realtà a truccare il bilancio di quasi tutte le società. Segue di pari passo l'idea che si possa guadagnare con il calcio, quando basta vedere la juve e il suo bilancio per capire che così non è.



Il 90% delle top societá europee é in utile.
Adesso grazie al fpf con il calcio si guadagna.
Non per niente pezzi di societá o societá intere sono acquisite da fondi speculativi.
Per cosa lo fanno? Per vincere una partita? Il loro mestiere é moltiplicare gli investimenti.
Prima lo capiamo e meglio é per tutti.

L’era del mecenatismo nel caldio é FINITA.


----------



## Milanista di Milano (4 Maggio 2019)

La colpa principale di Leo e Maldini è stata quella di fidarsi dei giocatori presi da Mirabelli e Fassone.. fino a che Rodriguez, Kessie e Calhanoglu saranno titolari il rendimento di chiunque verrà condizionato in negativo. Parliamo di 3 giocatori che appartengono a categorie inferiori.

Poi c'è la mancanza del regista, anche Biglia tra gli impresentabili, Bakayoko non è del mestiere.. Higuain si è provato, ma è bollito e sempre più primadonna isterica.. Piatek buon centravanti a 35 milioni coi prezzi di oggi ci sta; Paqueta molto meno.. giocoliere, DA FERMO, brasiliano.. speriamo esploda miracolosamente. Castillejo tutto sommato non era male come idea anche perché Bacca voleva solo il Villarreal, qualche gol l'ha fatto.. Laxalt era tra i meno peggio che si poteva prendere dal Genoa per lasciargli la zecca moggiana Lapadula. Caldara non mi convince molto, ma per via degli infortuni direi non giudicabile.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Condivido tutto e vorrei rimarcare il discorso Castillejo.
> Continuano tutti a parlare male di questo ragazzo che tuttavia si impegna, segna ogni tanto e sembra anche avere il giusto atteggiamento. Chiaro non è un campione, ha il fisico esile, ma è veloce e gioca quando chiamato in causa, mantenendo la concentrazione pur entrando sempre dalla panchina e vedendo dei paracarri che stanno in campo davanti a lui. Cioè è la classica riserva, che ogni tanto è anche tornata utile.
> In tutto questo è in prestito: non lo abbiamo pagato 30 milioni come Silva o 25 come Kalinic.
> Mi sembra ingiusto accanirsi contro di lui e se non venisse tanto il riscatto lo terrei anche.



Doveroso precisare che Castillejo lo abbiamo pagato 25 milioni più il cartellino di Bacca, per una valutazione totale di 32 milioni, quindi più di Kalinic e quasi come Silva.

Faccio fatica a capire come mai Silva sia unanimemente un bidone mentre Castillejo sia tutto sommato un buon acquisto.
Delle due l'una, oppure la virtù sta nel mezzo.


----------



## MarcoG (4 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il 90% delle top societá europee é in utile.
> Adesso grazie al fpf con il calcio si guadagna.
> Non per niente pezzi di societá o societá intere sono acquisite da fondi speculativi.
> Per cosa lo fanno? Per vincere una partita? Il loro mestiere é moltiplicare gli investimenti.
> ...



No no, questo non te lo lascio dire, sono recenti luoghi comuni. Basta aprire il bilancio di qualsiasi società di calcio per vedere quali sono gli utili e i dividendi prodotti. L'unica società in attivo da 4 anni è il real madrid e rappresenta una situazione totalmente anomala. La juve quest'anno, vincendo come suo solito fa 20 milioni di debito. Le squadre europee in attivo sono contate, lo sono temporaneamente e lo sono spesso falsando il bilancio. L'acquisto da parte di fondi è estremamente limitato a specifici casi isolati, e gli stessi titoli azionari sono fra i più volatili del mercato. 

Guadagna chi sta dentro il sistema perché mangia a destra e sinistra, perché ha contatti a destra e sinistra... le società no, se va bene vanno in pari. Invito tutti a guardare il De Laurentis accusato di guadagnarci con Napoli, o il Pallotta, quanto sono in attivo o passivo dalla loro operazione di acquisto.

Il FPF esiste proprio per evitare colossali fallimenti ed è stato utile. Ha portato molte società ad essere sane. Sane però non vuol dire portare utili, perché le squadre di calcio, salvo rarissime eccezioni, di utili costanti non ne riescono a portare, perché non sono società che operano come "derivati" da sistemi economici classici, ma legati al mondo del pallone.


----------



## MarcoG (4 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Doveroso precisare che Castillejo lo abbiamo pagato 25 milioni più il cartellino di Bacca, per una valutazione totale di 32 milioni, quindi più di Kalinic e quasi come Silva.
> 
> Faccio fatica a capire come mai Silva sia unanimemente un bidone mentre Castillejo sia tutto sommato un buon acquisto.
> Delle due l'una, oppure la virtù sta nel mezzo.



Ricordavo che era ancora in prestito ma no, ora è nostro. Però leggo in rete che è stato pagato 3 milioni il prestito con obbligo e poi il riscatto a 18 milioni che sono in realtà il cartellino di Bacca.


----------



## MarcoG (4 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Doveroso precisare che Castillejo lo abbiamo pagato 25 milioni più il cartellino di Bacca, per una valutazione totale di 32 milioni, quindi più di Kalinic e quasi come Silva.
> 
> Faccio fatica a capire come mai Silva sia unanimemente un bidone mentre Castillejo sia tutto sommato un buon acquisto.
> Delle due l'una, oppure la virtù sta nel mezzo.



Come sopra, leggo su internet 18... +3... corriere dello sport. Premium parla di operazione da 25 milioni complessiva. Che sia chiaro, messa così sono una decina di troppo.

Silva io non lo venderei ora. Non rientri del prezzo e lo proverei un altro anno. Non è che possiamo giocare in due tutta la stagione. Credo che silva si porti dietro il flop generale dell'attacco dello scorso anno, perché era lui il nome forte alla fine della campagna acquisti, quando hanno bloccato tutto.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## Milanista di Milano (4 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Credo che silva si porti dietro il flop generale dell'attacco dello scorso anno, perché era lui il nome forte alla fine della campagna acquisti, quando hanno bloccato tutto.


Silva l'anno scorso ha floppato perché si portava dietro il flop della seconda parte di stagione al Porto dove faceva panchina e segnava al massimo su rigore.. in questa stagione ha floppato al Siviglia (fa addirittura tribuna) perché si è portato dietro il flop dell'anno scorso al Milan.. l'anno prossimo flopperà perché si porterà dietro il flop di questa stagione in Spagna.. e così in eterno......

Però resta un ragazzo caruccio, che taluni avevano dipinto come nuovo Van Basten


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Come sopra, leggo su internet 18... +3... corriere dello sport. Premium parla di operazione da 25 milioni complessiva. Che sia chiaro, messa così sono una decina di troppo.
> 
> Silva io non lo venderei ora. Non rientri del prezzo e lo proverei un altro anno. Non è che possiamo giocare in due tutta la stagione. Credo che silva si porti dietro il flop generale dell'attacco dello scorso anno, perché era lui il nome forte alla fine della campagna acquisti, quando hanno bloccato tutto.



Vediamo anche chi sarà l'allenatore. Saranno mesi decisivi per tutti. Per questi giocatori dipenderà dalle offerte ma è inverosimile che li venderemmo senza rimetterci.


----------



## Sotiris (4 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 4 maggio, con Higuain, Castillejo e Laxalt deludenti e con Caldara sempre infortunato, la campagna acquisti estiva 2018 del Milan si è rivelata un flop. Leonardo dovrà rispondere alla proprietà.



Detesto Leonardo ma se sei onesto intellettualmente non puoi fare finta che a gennaio non siano arrivati Piatek e Paqueta. Infatti io l'ho criticato in estate, soprattutto per Higuain, ma mai a gennaio, mai.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Doveroso precisare che Castillejo lo abbiamo pagato 25 milioni più il cartellino di Bacca, per una valutazione totale di 32 milioni, quindi più di Kalinic e quasi come Silva.
> 
> Faccio fatica a capire come mai Silva sia unanimemente un bidone mentre Castillejo sia tutto sommato un buon acquisto.
> Delle due l'una, oppure la virtù sta nel mezzo.



cerchi coerenza in un posto in cui si ragiona per simpatia, se sono stati presi da mirabelli non ci sono attenuati, se sono stati presi da leo leggerai mille alibi, ormai quelli presi di mirabelli sono marchiati


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> no no... partiamo dall'assunto che però stiamo facendo illazioni, perché l'anno a bilancio chiude fra un mesetto.
> Lo scorso anno c'erano circa (vado a memoria) 120 milioni di rosso. Quest'anno si ha un rosso di circa 70. Che però non vuol dire che quest'anno si siano guadagnati 50 milioni e che quindi il debito sia sceso, ma significa che ai 120 dello scorso anno si sono aggiunti i 70 di questo. Ma la gestione è ovviamente migliorata, facendo un rosso di circa la metà. Tutti i dati sono forfettari e non considerano che i bilanci si perdono quando si affronta il problemi prestiti e ammortamenti superiori al periodo di calcolo.



si appunto, il bilancio è migliorato... ma sai il rosso te lo tiri a dietro dall'anno prima, dagli ingaggi, dagli ammortamenti.. migliorare di così tanto è ottimo. anzi a me pare anche strano abbiano migliorato senza risultati sportivi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Punti di vista. Abbiamo parametri diversi credo.
> Mi aspetto molto dalla prossima estate, finora troppe attenuanti per giudicare.



io mi ASPETTEREI molto.. ho perso fiducia. spero di essere smentito


----------



## MarcoG (4 Maggio 2019)

[MENTION=1784]MarcoG[/MENTION] questa non è una chat.

E niente voci di corridoio. E' un ito serio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Doveroso precisare che Castillejo lo abbiamo pagato 25 milioni più il cartellino di Bacca, per una valutazione totale di 32 milioni, quindi più di Kalinic e quasi come Silva.
> 
> Faccio fatica a capire come mai Silva sia unanimemente un bidone mentre Castillejo sia tutto sommato un buon acquisto.
> Delle due l'una, oppure la virtù sta nel mezzo.



no ti sbagli... sono 4 + 14. quindi 18 più i7 di bacca totale 25. considera l'età e la differenza di stipendi... non è affatto una brutta operazione...


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> no ti sbagli... sono 4 + 14. quindi 18 più i7 di bacca totale 25. considera l'età e la differenza di stipendi... non è affatto una brutta operazione...



Ok no problem. 
Se faremo buone operazioni come questa arriveremo esimi per una vita.

Ripeto, per me questi sono bidoni ma capisco che dipende da un punto di vista personale un po' come la maggior parte dei giudizi sui giocatori.

Tra l'altro da Castillejo mi aspettavo tanto perché gioca in un ruolo dove, eufemismo, siamo limitati e sembra avere caratteristiche per aiutarci nelle ripartenze... invece ha quasi sempre deluso.


----------



## Ema2000 (4 Maggio 2019)

Il primo anno toppano quasi tutte le dirigenze, anche la prima campagna acquisti di Berlusconi non fu esaltante,
poi arrivarono Van Basten e Gullit,
Se l'anno prossimo gli acquisti di gennaio si confermeranno sarà da considerare un ottimo mercato quello fatto da Leonardo,
certo che questa estate sarà il vero esame di maturità.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ok no problem.
> Se faremo buone operazioni come questa arriveremo esimi per una vita.
> 
> Ripeto, per me questi sono bidoni ma capisco che dipende da un punto di vista personale un po' come la maggior parte dei giudizi sui giocatori.
> ...



lineker però.... io ho parlato di dati oggettivi, che sono incontrovertibili. puoi anche accettare l'errore e dire "ah ok" per una volta no?

non ho detto che è forte, ma che a me non pare una brutta operazione (economica almeno). cioè ma come fai avendere bacca a 7 con 4 netti di ingaggio se non ipervaluti anche tu l'acquisto che vai a fare? bo io non so cosa pretendiamo che scambi bacca con mbappe?

sei d'accordo nel dire che castillejo è un bidone ma è comunque il miglior esteno che abbiamo? del resto c'è suso chala e borini. la scelta è questa.


----------

